# How do i tell what brand my spokes are?



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

i just bought some 13in spoke like 15minutes ago no lie from some guy off the streets how do i know what brand they are? and whats the D3 stamp on the inside of the rim mean? and also what is the center bore? also whats 5-115/112/120 and 5-100/4-25 ? are those like the lug pattern?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Post a picture and we'll tell you. If they have 100 spokes, the nipples faces don't line up, and no Dayton or 225 stamp,.....then then more than likely regular old china made wires.

Center boreeferring to the hole on the back side of the wheel that centers the wheel properly on the hub of the car. When dealing with knockoff wire wheels, that generally doesn't matter since the adapters that bolt on over the hub area are all a standard size and will work on 99.9% of vehicles. Even if you have for example, a geo tracker that has large 4 x 4 locking hubs, there's a different kind of adapters for that application/.

Those #'s are the lug patterns...just converted to metric. 



5 x 127 = 5 x 5"

5 x 120 = 5 x 4.75"

5 x 114(114.3 or 115) = 5 x 4.5"

5 x 107(107.95 or 108) = 5 x 4.25"

5 x 100 = 5 x 4"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 27 2009, 05:12 PM~15201256
> *i just bought some 13in spoke like 15minutes ago no lie from some guy off the streets how do i know what brand they are? and whats the D3 stamp on the inside of the rim mean? and also what is the center bore? also whats 5-115/112/120 and 5-100/4-25 ? are those like the lug pattern?
> *


sounds like there bolt ons?


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

nah they knock off just idk what brand and if there 13's center bore should be what?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

post pic


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

ight heres the pics of the rims also i want smaller tires any sizes that will fit these rims?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 04:38 PM~15219805
> *ight heres the pics of the rims also i want smaller tires any sizes that will fit these rims?
> 
> 
> ...


155/80/13 is what you got and thats what size most got unless you go 5.20s-yours just look big because they dont have a white wall :yessad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 29 2009, 04:01 PM~15219951
> *155/80/13 is what you got and thats what size most got unless you go 5.20s-yours just look big because they dont have a white wall :yessad:
> *


Yep, is there a w/w/ on the other side?


Dem look like ching changs


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 29 2009, 04:47 PM~15220294
> *Yep, is there a w/w/ on the other side?
> Dem look like ching changs
> *


x2


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

Ching changs? lmao ahh its whatever man i only paid 150 for all four and i already knew what size they were i just want smaller tires but i dont know what size will fit like the whole p155 shit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 06:15 PM~15221098
> *Ching changs? lmao ahh its whatever man i only paid 150 for all four and i already knew what size they were i just want smaller tires but i dont know what size will fit like the whole p155 shit
> *



Ching chang's=china wire wheel's

That's about as small as you can get on 13"

Again is there a white wall on the other side??? If so flip that shit around,that will make em look a little smaller.......like stated above :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 06:15 PM~15221098
> *Ching changs? lmao ahh its whatever man i only paid 150 for all four and i already knew what size they were i just want smaller tires but i dont know what size will fit like the whole p155 shit
> *



Ching chang's=china wire wheel's

That's about as small as you can get on 13"

Again is there a white wall on the other side??? If so flip that shit around,that will make em look a little smaller.......like stated above :thumbsup:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm really? i saw a monte carlo with some 13s and his tires were small as shit like mines say 80 his said 65 i think and nah no white walls homie there double the price of regular ones over here


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 06:56 PM~15221514
> *hmm really? i saw a monte carlo with some 13s and his tires were small as shit like mines say 80 his said 65 i think and nah no white walls homie there double the price of regular ones over here
> *


Yeah they make a 65 series tire in 13's but....i don't know if they come in white wall guess i just always see them all black/or lettered 

Double the price WHAT go to a sear's 

I picked up a set of hankook's 155/80/13 W/W for $44 a piece.Think pep boy's has ambassador's?? (can't remember the name)for cheaper than that.ALL prices on tires has gone up you used to be able to pick up 13's all day for around $20


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

yea the 13's were 63 a each at sears >.> but thats white walls


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15221807
> *Yeah they make a 65 series tire in 13's but....i don't know if they come in white wall guess i just always see them all black/or lettered
> 
> Double the price WHAT go to a sear's
> ...


155/80 13 with skinny whitewall. Pep Boys has the Cornells,(used to be $20) they're $27.99 nowadays. They keep putting them on sale for $24.99 though. Sears has the BF goodrich for $33.99


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks are the 65's better then the 80's?


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks are the 65's better then the 80's?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 08:29 PM~15222616
> *thanks are the 65's better then the 80's?
> *


It's less of a Foot print on the road.I don't think i would go that route .02. a 155/80/13 on a 13X7 reversed wheel is stretched enough.


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

ight thanks homie. p.s. i have no idea what 5 lug adapters fit my ride >.> i have a 86 cutlass and need to know what knock off adapters fit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 09:19 PM~15223232
> *ight thanks homie. p.s. i have no idea what 5 lug adapters fit my ride >.> i have a 86 cutlass and need to know what knock off adapters fit
> *


5 lug or 15 hole there called from time to time.

Get ahold of homboy's (forum sponsor)

Or put a WTB add in the wheel section and elsewhere.I've seen set's on here from time to time.


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

ight thanks but i mean like from the ogrims website they have shit like this -->https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24
i need to know which set to buy from there for my 86 cutlass


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 29 2009, 10:16 PM~15223844
> *ight thanks but i mean like from the ogrims website they have shit like this -->https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24
> i need to know which set to buy from there for my 86 cutlass
> *


http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...E5%2F4%2E75%2F5

I'm pretty sure these are it. 5 X 4.75

Someone correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 29 2009, 10:30 PM~15224077
> *http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...E5%2F4%2E75%2F5
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are it. 5 X 4.75
> ...


Yup that's the G-body lug pattern. Might as well get the universal ones with 15 holes though. That way if you ever need to sell them or use them on a different car, you've got more options.


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

ok thanks ill get the 15hole ones :biggrin:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

ight i bought the 15 hole ones from ogrims.com ill post up a pic of my ride with my 13's when adapters come in thanks for the help homies


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Sep 30 2009, 06:52 PM~15232096
> *ight i bought the 15 hole ones from ogrims.com ill post up a pic of my ride with my 13's when adapters come in thanks for the help homies
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

I GOT MY RIMS ON WOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 01:26 PM~15293274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels look good, but what size tire did you put on them and i think the tire installers mounted your whitewalls on the wrong side.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

GODDAMN GET SOME FUCKING WHITEWALLS HOMEBOY, YOUR GIVIN TEJAS BOYS A BAD NAME WITH THAT LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :barf: :h5: j/k homie


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 7 2009, 01:03 PM~15293979
> *GODDAMN GET SOME FUCKING WHITEWALLS HOMEBOY, YOUR GIVIN TEJAS BOYS A BAD NAME WITH THAT LOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :h5:  j/k homie
> *


Tejas up to washifas homie :cheesy: White walls are a MUST!


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

im broke ass FUCK and white walls are double the price over here in Killeen 
and im not gona do anything else to my car cuz the engines fuckin up so im gona let it sit


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 01:40 PM~15294347
> *im broke ass FUCK and white walls are double the price over here in Killeen
> and im not gona do anything else to my car cuz the engines fuckin up so im gona let it sit
> *


Yeah, rims are useless if the ride aint running. look sgood, get the engine fixed and throw some white walls on that bitch


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

shit it runs but the engines knocking LOL :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 03:40 PM~15294347
> *im broke ass FUCK and white walls are double the price over here in Killeen
> and im not gona do anything else to my car cuz the engines fuckin up so im gona let it sit
> *


they don't have Pep Boys or Sears in Texas? :dunno:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol IS "WASHIFAS" Mean i live in washinton and wish it was califas? LOL J/K ITS JUST FUNNY TO ME..
Homie in Tejas, save up blackwalls are just a waste of $$$$$$


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 7 2009, 04:20 PM~15295762
> *lol IS "WASHIFAS" Mean i live in washinton and wish it was califas? LOL J/K ITS JUST FUNNY TO ME..
> Homie in Tejas, save up blackwalls are just a waste of $$$$$$
> *


I don't know where that shit started from :roflmao: But thats what everyone calls Washington so I just run with it. I think it sounds retared but when in Rome....


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know where that shit started from But thats what everyone calls Washington so I just run with it. I think it sounds retared but when in Rome.... THAT IS GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! "WHEN IN ROME", I guess as long as its not "WHEN IN GREECE" Tu sabes? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 7 2009, 04:51 PM~15295998
> *I don't know where that shit started from  But thats what everyone calls Washington so I just run with it. I think it sounds retared but when in Rome....  THAT IS GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! "WHEN IN ROME", I guess as long as its not "WHEN IN GREECE" Tu sabes? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my bad homie, I ment when in Tejas :roflmao: that better :biggrin:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 7 2009, 06:20 PM~15295762
> *lol IS "WASHIFAS" Mean i live in washinton and wish it was califas? LOL J/K ITS JUST FUNNY TO ME..
> Homie in Tejas, save up blackwalls are just a waste of $$$$$$
> *


i know but thats what came with the rims cuz i bought them off craigslist for $150


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15295637
> *they don't have Pep Boys or Sears in Texas?  :dunno:
> *


 no pep boys but we have a sears and there white walls are $67 each im just saving my money till then and good new on my engine the knocking noise is cuz my oils FUCKIN THIN (has lots of gas in it) so i gots to get an oil change


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

Ight changed my oil and BAMN knocking noise is GONE  my old oil was as thin as water >.> and black as night bad bad ass oil


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15305212
> *Ight changed my oil and BAMN knocking noise is GONE  my old oil was as thin as water >.> and black as night bad bad ass oil
> *


Next time you change it substitute 1 quart of oil for 1 quart of lucas oil additive.


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15305263
> *Next time you change it substitute 1 quart of oil for 1 quart of lucas oil additive.
> *


alright thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 06:37 PM~15306700
> *alright thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Now go gets some damn white walls already :biggrin:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15306732
> *Now go gets some damn white walls already  :biggrin:
> *


man im still in school i aint got that money yet >.>


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15307281
> *man im still in school i aint got that money yet >.>
> *


-save beer cans--
-become a pimp
-get a job
-have your GF buy them for you
-sell your soul to the devil
-become a male escort


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15307845
> *-save beer cans--
> -become a pimp
> -get a job
> ...


We have a winner :rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

:0


----------

